# change pillows after RAI??



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

Let me know if you guys think I should change my pillows after RAI-also the nuclear med dept told me that my basic isolation will be 4 days-50 mc-but I shouldn't get near my yr old grandbabies for 2 weeks. Does this make sense?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I did not...I washed everything -- duvets, sheets, mattress covers, pillows and pillow cases in hot soapy water. They are on our guest bed now. 

I was without restrictions after ten days and saw my niece (at the time, 1 1/2 years old) on day 12.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, play it safe around those grandbabies.

As for the pillow... I spent my post-RAI time in our guest bedroom, and then it didn't get used for a few months. I figured by that time, with the half-life of the RAI, I didn't need to worry about the bedding! (Other than of course washing it.)


----------

